# Help me find a good life jacket please



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Hi guys

I am looking for life jackets for each malt of mine. I went to the local pet store but the smallest I found is huge on the malts(yes, I take them fluff-shopping for them and try out on them whatever I wanna get for them:blush. I am thinking that finding it online will be quicker with more variety. The thing is though, I have never purchased a life jacket for a pup before, so I have no clue what to measure I wanna get what will be good on them. 

My questions are:

Anyone purchased a pup life jacket ? Where did u get it from? What did you measure? Are you happy with it?

If u dont have a pup life jacket, do u know where one can find it online? 

Any tip or guidance will be appreciated.

Thanks  

Kat


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Kat,

Our very own SM member Crystal sells them at her boutique. I just purchased one from her this summer for the newest addition to our family, Gigi. All four of mine have the ones shown on her web site. The girls have the pink polka dot and Chachi has the blue polka dot.

Results for Seasonal:Life Jackets

Chloe and Katie weigh around 4 1/2 to 5 lbs and they each have the xsm. Chachi and Gigi weigh around 3 1/2 to 4 lbs and they each have the xxsm. Hope this helps.

I am extremely happy with them. They are the best fitting ones I have ever seen.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Kat, Here are a few pictures from this summer with them in their life jackets.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

lynda said:


> Kat, Here are a few pictures from this summer with them in their life jackets.
> 
> View attachment 97660
> 
> ...


Sorry to go off topic but...
Lynda - you look fabulous in that middle shot. I see you grew your hair long.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

They looks so cute in those jackets :wub: :wub: and  Sue......


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> Sorry to go off topic but...
> Lynda - you look fabulous in that middle shot. I see you grew your hair long.


Thanks so much for noticing Sue:thumbsup:


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Rudy has this sporty one from GW Little. There is a video on the site of the jacket in action! I really liked this one because it had the removable head rest. With Rudy I found it really made a difference because he could just cruise around the water and not use so much energy trying to keep his head up. Your wonder water fluffs are experts though so maybe that is not needed! 

Rudy has the XXS, which fit him perfectly when he was dry, but as soon as he got wet it was too big! I think I would have gone with the TC size on their site. It still worked great but I just had to adjust it. Rudy was about 4 lbs when I ordered it, so I bet at his 6.2 lb current weight the XXS it would probably fit just right, but we have not used it in a while.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Thank you so much, Lynda :chili: THESE are what I am getting for the malts from Crystal :chili: 

The funny thing is that I contacted Crystal via message (along with this thread and a status in FB), asking everywhere possible, instead of checking on the websites :blush: (talk about rushing lol). 

I am placing the order for these two :thumbsup: I was excited to learn that Crystal has them. My experience of dealing with her was always awesome :tender: 

btw Lynda, your little ones look soooo adorable in theirs :wub::wub: and yep, you look awesome :thumbsup: 

hugs
Kat


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

RudyRoo said:


> Rudy has this sporty one from GW Little. There is a video on the site of the jacket in action! I really liked this one because it had the removable head rest. With Rudy I found it really made a difference because he could just cruise around the water and not use so much energy trying to keep his head up. Your wonder water fluffs are experts though so maybe that is not needed!
> 
> Rudy has the XXS, which fit him perfectly when he was dry, but as soon as he got wet it was too big! I think I would have gone with the TC size on their site. It still worked great but I just had to adjust it. Rudy was about 4 lbs when I ordered it, so I bet at his 6.2 lb current weight the XXS it would probably fit just right, but we have not used it in a while.


I am just reading this (I am sure it was posted when I was typing the above response). Thanks for the info, Leigh. I love the idea of the removable head rest :thumbsup: but yeah, probably the malts will feel weird having it on all of a sudden, when they used to swim without the jacket. 

The malts are around 9lb , so I think an XS is for them. I gave their measurements to sweet Crystal :chili: can't wait to have these.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Both of my girls have the life jacket with the head rest. I love that it helps to keep their little heads out of the water without them having to use so much energy.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Katkoota said:


> Thank you so much, Lynda :chili: THESE are what I am getting for the malts from Crystal :chili:
> 
> The funny thing is that I contacted Crystal via message (along with this thread and a status in FB), asking everywhere possible, instead of checking on the websites :blush: (talk about rushing lol).
> 
> ...


Thanks for the compliment Kat on my little one's and me but actually, that is my daughter in the picture, not me. I think I did look like that about 30 years ago thoughB)


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

jenniferhope423 said:


> Both of my girls have the life jacket with the head rest. I love that it helps to keep their little heads out of the water without them having to use so much energy.


that is a creative idea :thumbsup:



lynda said:


> Thanks for the compliment Kat on my little one's and me *but actually, that is my daughter in the picture, not me.* I think I did look like that about 30 years ago thoughB)


woops........

ok, can I blame Sue for the confusion? :HistericalSmiley:

Your daughter looks awesome :thumbsup: and am sure you did 30 years ago and still do


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

H & D have the same pink & blue polka dots, they are so cute! I got them about 2 years ago to take them out on my parents boat ..... they haven't been used yet  Niether me or the pups have actually been on my parents boat .... yet!! With summer coming, I will make sure we get an invite this year!!! lol


----------



## LinzFair (Oct 10, 2010)

Lynda do your malts like swimming? Mika has a life jacket for the boat, she loves going in to get her feet wet, but hates actually swimming !


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

LinzFair said:


> Lynda do your malts like swimming? Mika has a life jacket for the boat, she loves going in to get her feet wet, but hates actually swimming !


Well, I am not sure how much they like it. Three tolerate it very well while the fourth, Chloe, will not come near the pool edge for fear of being taken in so I just leave her alone.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Lynda, I love the swimming picture!
Those are lovely life jackets from Crystal's store.
I like the polka dot design.
I have a little yellow doggy life jacket, just in case.
Maybe one day we'll use it!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Katkoota said:


> that is a creative idea :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry about that Kat. Having met Lynda several times now I knew it wasn't her...she is still beautiful...but has shorter hair AND just a tad more years on her than this beautiful lady, who is her daughter.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Harley & Dakotas Mum said:


> H & D have the same pink & blue polka dots, they are so cute! I got them about 2 years ago to take them out on my parents boat ..... they haven't been used yet  Niether me or the pups have actually been on my parents boat .... yet!! With summer coming, I will make sure we get an invite this year!!! lol


 
I hope you and the malts do get the chance to be around the water this year  I have a feeling that Dakota will enjoy it the most. I don't know why. I guess I keep on remembering her in her kiddie pool and how happy she looked playing in it. Oh you gotta give it a try as to how they will act in the boat. 



Snowbody said:


> Sorry about that Kat. Having met Lynda several times now I knew it wasn't her...she is still beautiful...but has shorter hair AND just a tad more years on her than this beautiful lady, who is her daughter.


I wondered why this smiley was next to your first comment about the long hair -->  ..... but I didn't figure out that it could not be Lynda who you were talking about (duh @me lol).

That's ok. It's cool here :hugging:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Kat, I know you've already placed your order but I wanted to say how neat the life jackets with the headrests are! I have never heard of them before and they would be absolutely perfect for any dog that is either new to swimming or does not go in the water very often! Wow!

I agree that since yours are great swimmers the head rest would just get in their way. It's nice that it is removeable, though. The polka dog ones are so adorable, though...I think somewhere I even saw a zebra or leopard print one but I can't remember what brand/store it was from. Good luck with your purchase!


----------

